# Gsp (Montreal) 1 Koscheck (Pittsburgh) 0



## Kang-War (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.nhl.com/ice/recap.htm?id=2009030217



> PITTSBURGH – Montreal has shed its Cinderella tag once and for all.
> 
> All it took was a dominating 5-2 dismantling of the defending champion Pittsburgh Penguins in Wednesday night's Game 7 at Mellon Arena – the last game in the building's rich hockey history -- to prove that Montreal was better than the best team in hockey league last year, a team that boasts two of the biggest names in the game in Sidney Crosby and Evgeni Malkin and was the prohibitive favorite to reach a third-straight Eastern Conference Finals.
> 
> ...


 In ur face talking trash to montreal fan koscheck. Time to gsp to make the score 2-0 :thumb02:


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, he won the fight, so wouldn't it be 1-1? GSP fight is the tiebreaker, I suppose.


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Damn you Kos for jinxing the Pens.


----------

